# CanOpen Master auf dem Wago 750-8203 PFC200



## julianpe (18 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Wago 750-8203 PFC200 als CANopen Master in einem CANopen Netzwerk kommunizieren lassen.
Welche Einstellungen sind unter Codesys 2.3 notwendig und welche Bibliotheken/Bausteine muss ich einbinden?
Hat jemand vielleicht ein Skript, in dem bereits die CANopen Master Funktionalität implementiert ist?

Besten Dank

Gruß


----------



## Thruser (18 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Master Funktionalität bringt der Controller schon von Haus aus mit. Mußt Du in der Steuerungskonfiguration entsprechend konfigurieren. Siehe dazu auch das Handbuch.

Zusätzlich wurde auch noch die WagoCANopen_02.lib mitinstalliert. Doku dazu kannst Du bei Wago herunterladen.

Gruß


----------

